# Strings in sight?



## Papercuts (Nov 14, 2012)

So im new to shooting the bow. I got me a left handed 2008 pearson z34 for pretty cheap. Bow feels good and shoots well. I am working on my stance and grip. Biggest problem is slapping my forearm with the string. It hurts. Lol. I did pretty well my first time out shooting. I got to where i could shoot geoups of 4 arrows in a 3 inch circle at 20 yards. I did all the adjusting to my sight myself. Well went kut yesterday after some reading on form and started correcting my elbow and wrist line up. Now my issue is 2 of the strings are in my sights view and i have to adjust for that with my wrist i guess. I tried moving my sight to where it wasnt blocked my the strings but then my shots where a foot to the left of where i was aiming. So i put it back where it was and startes hittin my forearm again. Well after a few shots a got my forearm real good and it messed me up mentally. Wat do u think i am doing wrong to have my two strings in my sight.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I strongly suggest that you find a local coach to help you. From the sound of it, you have several things that need to be addressed and adjusted.

Do you have someone local?

Allen


----------



## Papercuts (Nov 14, 2012)

I think i do. Normally i can work thru things and figure them out myself but that string hittin my arm hurt like well you know. Lol.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Something is seriously wrong with your descriptions.

String*s* in sight? 
I'm struggling to understand how you can physically be seeing that.
The multiple strings should be held way off to the left of your view by a "cable guard"

If your bow is missing the cable guard, then I can envision that.

I also see in all of the pictures z34's that I have found, that there is a string stop. This should minimize the string slap for this bow. If that's missing as well, then, all bets are off.

You should be lining the string that your arrow is attached to with your eye or Just to one edge or another, and looking past everything to see the sight pin. If your bow came with scope, then there should have been a peep installed in the string to help you "clarify" the scope and give you something to line up with your eye.

Since you are "new" to archery and you say you got this bow "really cheap" I am going to guess you and the bow are in need of a shop and a coach/instructor to guide you along your journey.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

While this is a Right handed bow pictured here,

Your bow should have most of the same stuff as this one.

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/carhart001.jpg


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Where are you located? Maybe someone on here can help you out. You need someone to help you in person. The best we can do is make educated gueses about what you are doing wrong. Your equipment may not be set up correctly for you. Did you have someone measure your draw and set the bow up accordingly? Whoever did that might be able to help you out. 

As far as seeing the strings, I feel your pain. I switched releases recently and all of a sudden was looking at my riser/strings/cables when I drew my bow back and I had to spend time to ajust so I could see my sight through my peep before even starting the aiming process. Doing that over and over again really makes you tired! Anyway, I had people saying this or that was wrong. In my case I know I have good form and my bow is set up correctly as far as draw and everything else. I had someone help me out and figured things out for sure. What is working for me is that I have changed my head position SLIGHTLY, moved my anchor down and rotated my release hand A VERY SMALL AMOUNT and boom when I do this I don't see cables and can focus on aiming and executing the shots. Before you do any of that, make sure your grip is right. Then set your stance and head position before you draw. Draw your bow and come to anchor. If you see cables/strings move your release hand down. This is all assuming your bow is set up correctly for you.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

I am relatively sure the OP does not have a peep.

If the strings/cables are blocking his view of the sight, and he is using a peep, that would put the cables in between the string and the sight.

Since he describes left arrows after moving the sight that should mean he moved the sight to the right. Moving the sight back to the left and "behind the strings" should have made his alignment a little better and made for less string slap especially if the string stop were in place.

If the cable guard were in place, in order to block the view of the sight and still hit what he was aimed at, there has to be something way off.


DC


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: sounds like too much hand in the bow[ bad grip] but without seeing a pic of you shooting its a guess...post a nice clear video let us take a look.a picor 2 of the set up might help as well


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

That's why a pic would be helpful or even better for him to have someone help him in person.


----------



## Papercuts (Nov 14, 2012)

I do have a peep sight. Just removed the string stop because the rubber piece came off and i dont want to hurt the string. I feel my draw is some what ok. I just wasnt sure how much bend i could have in my right arm while drawn back. A buddy at work said i need to have enuff bend to get out of the strings way but not much more. 

On the strings in my sights view. I do have a peep sight but i am coming to tje conclusion that my peep is twisted some. I have moved my sight to the right to get the strings out of the sight but that sent my arrows to the left about a foot. 

I took the bow to a local shop backwoods outdoors in leesburg and the guy told me that the bow is in good shape. He put it in the bow vise and checked and set the arrow rest level and shot the paper a few times and adjusted and shot some more and said it looked good. Told me my string has seen better days but will be fine for this season and recomends replacing it after te seasin goes out. I am thinking about going ahead and restringing it. 

The first time i shot it after it being checked out i did pretty good. I sighted the bow in at 20 yards and was puttin 4 arrows in a 3 inch group. In sure thats not really all that hard butmade me feel good. Inshot it about 100 times that day about 10 or so hit my arm on the release. I adjusted the sight to where i could get my arm out of the way but wasnt sure if that was the correct texhnique. Thru out last week i read the nuts and bolts pdf file and looked at the stances and such alot. I paid alot of attention to where my elbow was and wrist was lined up but i guess inwas forgeting about my right arm in the process and not getting my forearm out of the way. So i asked a buddy at work abouty right arm amd he said i should have it bent to get it out of the way of the strings. Now i just gotta figure a comfortable and repeatable position for my right arm and wrist. 

I do have a buddy who was a very high level compition shooter that i am going to ask for help.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

I still think something is very wrong with your setup.

the cable guard should be pushing the double string set to the left and out of your sight path. (you should not have them blocking your view of the sight.

are you shooting with your fingers or a release. Did the shop guy shoot with a release or fingers? Which string is slapping your arm.

Shooting with a bent right arm: your ideal draw length should have your right arm straight, however some coaches and instructors will tell you it is better to shoot with a bent arm. With compounds and the huge amount of let off, a bent arm can be gotten away with because you are not dealing with holding a great deal of draw weight at full draw however a straight (but not locked) I find is much better for me. 

RE sight movement. I am not sure I understand how moving the sight changes your arm clearance unless you are making an adjustment to your hand and arm at the same time. You should not need to make any adjustment to your hand or shooting when making a change to a sight. a sight move of .25" can mean 1 ft at the target so that sounds about right. 

We need a lot more info and/or a picture to get a clearer understanding of what is going on.


----------



## Papercuts (Nov 14, 2012)

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e...-A234-ADC6CC69B9D7-24284-00001A75E4645E1F.jpg
Theres the bow. 

This is the bow. The bow string is hitting me. The one with the arrow and its on the release. I am using a release and he used a release when he shot at the paper. 

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e...-ABE3-63420E252D68-24284-00001A78531808FE.mp4

Heres a video. Watya think


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

There is a rubber bumper missing from the string stop. Check out the pic that was posted earlier. That could cause it to hit you a little. Try and hold it a little more level when you draw too. If the release were to fail or you had a finger on the trigger it could be bad. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Three immediate problems I see in the video. 

1) you as "sky drawing". Start your draw with thebow pointed at the target and keep it there through the conclusion of your shot. There are several reasons for this, not just safety, but you want to keep the motion down when you are drawing on an animal and it's more accurate.
2) the knuckles on your bow hand are nearly vertical. Turn them out at about a 45 degree angle. This will probably stop the string slap.
3) relax the fingers on your bow hand. Straight fingers like that are a sign of hand tension which is very undesirable.

You mentioned Leesburg. Is that Leesburg, VA?

Allen


----------



## Papercuts (Nov 14, 2012)

Leesburg ga. Thank you much. Will work on that this holiday weekend and have my son record another shot for me. Also is 65# draw to high for a biggener sich as myself.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

I would say overbowed and too long of a draw length.. You should not have to lean back that far to come to full draw. 
+1 on that sky draw. An arrow launched at that angle with a 350+ FPS bow, you are talking 300 yards plus.. to Allens' comment about the fingers in the bow hand, stretching out your fingers like that will torque that bow string right into your arm. With the extreme light weight at full draw, I can also see how that would torque the bow enough to actually pull the cable pair into your sight window..

+1 also on the bow hand position. A good way to think about it is the pressure from the bow should be resting on the meat of the palm of your hand.. towards the thumb side. knuckles at 45 degrees from vertical and your fingers as relaxed as possible. The pressure of the bow in your hand will probably cause your fingers to wrap around the bow slightly. There should be no pressure on your palm towards the pinky side of your lifeline.


----------



## Papercuts (Nov 14, 2012)

Will correct the sky draw asap. Will no longer be doing that. I did not realize the risk i was taking doing that and bow that i do i feel like a dummy. 

On my stance leaning back so far. Last time out i centered my body more and it felt better. 
Will also pay closer attention to my right hand. Doing wat yall said with it should get my forearm outta the way. 

Will be shooting the bow sunday probably and will take a video and see how it goes. Thank you guys. Alot. 

I brought my bow fo work today to have a coworker look at it for me. He is a pretty accomplished bow hunter and said he will help me some. Lol.


----------



## Papercuts (Nov 14, 2012)

Thats weird it didnt post my last post. Anyhow. 

My friend said my arrow rest was off about an arrow and a half or so to the left. 
He said my grip strap was to tite. And told me to get on youtube and watch some left handers draw and shoot. 

So now i will adjust said things and go shoot sunday and report back with video. Thank yall so much so far. I honestly thought it would be easier than this but then again wat fun would that be. Lol. Im highly mechanically inclined and love learning new things so this is awesome to me. Lol.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

that pic was horrible............you were shooting down.. and the person who took the video was on your BACK SIDE. this dont help much.. but i saw several bad things the pic should be facing your chest so we can see your string on your face. BUT like allen said.. you have a few issues... THIS IS WHAT I SAW.your over bowed. had placement on the grip,not good.. sling to tight. not 100% but it looks like your DL is not right also looks like your leaning back.. cant see the release if it fits....or if your punching. think i saw a biscut rest , not sure but it looked like to me that you might be shooting through the black part , thats made to hold the arrow not shoot through......film moving so much cant tell if you were dipping your head or not .... only one shot cant tell if you do the same thing every shot or not..... mike


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Before you ingrain some bad bad bad habits, (or someone gets hurt - seriously) it sounds like you need to spend an hour or so with someone who has some experience. (to get you going in the right direction) ~ Honestly, it will do you a world of good! I can't imagine trying to learn to shoot without any "hands on help" at the very beginning. I was always told I was a natural (in terms of form), but I still needed a "jump-start" at the beginning. :smile:


----------



## Papercuts (Nov 14, 2012)

Yea i plan on having a friend who is really good help me some this weekend if possible. Thanks for all the critiques though. Will post vid from the other side hopefully monday or so.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Papercuts said:


> Thats weird it didnt post my last post. Anyhow.


If you posted during the intermittant outages your post might have gotten lost in one of the database restarts.

DC


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Heres what i saw...obviously your draw length is to long hence the back lean..your feet should only be roughly a shoulders width apart..your wrist strap should be loose enough to slip 2 fingers under without pressure..not sure if the sky aim is from you being over bowed or just lack of proper drawing form but deffinately a problem to be addressed..string stop or not does not matter! But your hand placrment deffinately needs works and you need to be alot more relaxed not just in your grip but you should try to focus drawing with your back muscles anf not your shoulders/arms..do a search on here for the nuts and bolts of archery,its a guide put together by some very smart archers on hete to help teach every aspect of archery from form to tuning..it will be very helpfull for you.you can download it in pdf form and if you have a smart phone you can view it while out shooting..


----------

